# Cosford revisited.



## Airframes (Apr 11, 2018)

It's been a couple of years since our last visit to the RAF Museum, Cosford, and as some of the exhibits from the Hendon Museum have been moved to Cosford, Karl and I, along with our friend Mick, went again yesterday, specifically to see the Defiant, Bf109G, and the Ju88 in particular. 
The main intention was to get some detail shots of these aircraft, and a few others, and this we did, in a four hour tour.
Some of the exhibits have been moved around in the various hangars, and some removed, to make room fore the 'new arrivals' - the Catalina is now displayed outdoors, and has quickly shown signs of weathering, whilst others, such as the Mustang, we presume are either in storage, or under refurbishment (as is the Lysander), as they were no longer on display.
For those who may require them, I got quite a number of detail shots of the Fw190, Bf109G, Ju-88 and Defiant, and I'll be happy to send these on request.
I was very fortunate when photographing the FW 190, as some scheduled maintenance work was being done, and one of the technicians invited me to have a look 'up close', when I was allowed to look into the wheel bays and anywhere else I wanted, although I couldn't manage the climb up to the cockpit.
Whilst in conversation, I mentioned the cable, from the main gear, which retracts the tail wheel, and it seemed that the technician didn't know about this, as it wasn't visible. As I moved on, the technicians began opening access panels and, about half an hour later, I was tracked down and thanked. as they'd found the cable runs, but one section was missing, and they could now restore and refit this.
The following two posts show some general shots of the main subjects of interest.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 11, 2018)

Final few shots.
Detail shots are available for the Defiant, Bf109G, FW-190, Me-162 and Ju-88.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 11, 2018)

Excellent

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Apr 11, 2018)




----------



## Airframes (Apr 11, 2018)

Thanks chaps.


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 11, 2018)

Good pics Terry and thanks for posting. Sounds like you had a good outing.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 11, 2018)

Thanks Andy, and yes, it was a good day out, with the staff at the museum friendly and helpful, as usual. 
We were a bit worried when we first got there, as the car parks were packed, and there were lots of families with wailing kids, but they soon drifted off, and it was easy to get around and get the shots.
If you'd like copies of the detail shots, let me know - FW190 wheel bays and gear legs, ETC rack details, Bf109G tail to nose small details, Me-262 details, and Ju-88 stuff, plus a slot of small details on the Defiant - I can e-mail large format pics.


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 11, 2018)

Thanks Terry. I'll keep it mind.


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 11, 2018)

Great shots there Terry, love the Ju-88 shots


----------



## Airframes (Apr 11, 2018)

Thanks Paul. I hadn't seen the Ju-88 since the late 1980s, and it was a bonus that the bomb bay doors were open. Had I thought about it, I could have asked the technician on the FW190 for permission to go underneath the Ju, and get a shot up into the bomb bays.


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 11, 2018)

Airframes said:


> Thanks Paul. I hadn't seen the Ju-88 since the late 1980s, and it was a bonus that the bomb bay doors were open. Had I thought about it, I could have asked the technician on the FW190 for permission to go underneath the Ju, and get a shot up into the bomb bays.



Now that would have been a cool shot. I am going to have to go back to Dayton at some point in my life as I didn't care for my shots that I took of the one they had there.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 11, 2018)

That's the one in Romanian markings, yes ?
I'd love to get over to Norway, to see the Ju88A-1 that Guttorm has been helping to restore at Gardermoen.


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 11, 2018)

Airframes said:


> That's the one in Romanian markings, yes ?
> I'd love to get over to Norway, to see the Ju88A-1 that Guttorm has been helping to restore at Gardermoen.



Yep the one there is in Romanian colors and agreed I would love to see Guttorms one as well


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 11, 2018)

Great shots Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 11, 2018)

Thanks Hugh.


----------

